# Hello from Spokane, WA



## Dach (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello Control Booth and Members! My name is Michael Dach. I have been involved in theatre in Spokane Washington for the past ten years or so, mostly involved with a non-profit (read no-budget). I have done a little bit of every thing from being on the board of directors to set desgin and construction. I am really hoping to expand my knowledge base and learn from others more knowledgable than myself, specifically in lighting. Thanks for all the help I have received so far, I hope to be able to share what I have learned with others too. Thanks all!


----------



## Van (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome Aboard Machael ! Great to have another NW Technician aboard.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to The Booth! We've got a high school kid from Spokane named Chase who's been a regular here for a while now. We'll have to see if we can force him to come do some volunteer worth for you. I'm in Seattle. Jump in and join the discussion, it's always great to have more people in the region on CB.


----------



## emac (Jul 20, 2011)

The NW CB is getting bigger! Yay welcome to the booth


----------



## chausman (Jul 20, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Welcome to The Booth! We've got a high school kid from Spokane named Chase who's been a regular here for a while now. We'll have to see if we can force him to come do some [-]volunteer[/-] worth for you. I'm in Seattle. Jump in and join the discussion, it's always great to have more people in the region on CB.


 
Speaking of him! Technically (well, this is a technical forum) I'm not even in high school yet...a few more weeks!.

I'll PM you, but I am always looking for something to do...controlbooth isn't nearly as active as MacRumors, and the idiocy of some of _those_ people is astonishing.

Enjoy ControlBooth!

I like how CB's major areas are NE and NW


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay so there's an *almost* high school kid named Chase who's been a regular here for a while and should come do some *volunteer* work for you. 

Seriously Chase volunteering at a community theater is one of the best moves you can make when you are in high school and college. Education is great but real world work builds real skills and real connections that help you when your school is done (and remember I'm a teacher telling you that). 

Michael, I've never met Chase in person, but his history here on CB shows he's got his head squarely on his shoulders and would be worth giving a shot if you need some help.


----------

